# my first cycle BFN



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi this was my first cycle  and was due to test on friday 2nd sept 

but i started bleeding on wed afternoon clinic told me to test thurs instead and i got a BFN 

im not sure how i should be feeling as i just feel numb at the mo am i normal ?

i feel i should be crying but i cant im sure DP thinks im cold hearted i have been threw 2 eptopics and a M/c before and i think i have just put my walls up to protect myself 

sorry to post like this but need to express how i felt 

Kerry x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Kerry hun   so sorry to hear your news sweetie

Of course your normal hunni, we all deal with things differently and theres no abnormal way to deal with these things hunni.......

I am so sorry it didnt work for you hunni  

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## B3ar (Jul 6, 2005)

Kerry

So sorry to hear your news hun  

Different people react in different ways to this.  You have been through so much pain already that like you say you have built up defenses.  

Give yourself time to heal and then you and DP can start thinking about your next step.

Love
Bear
x


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks girls 

i really appriciate your replys  i have thrown all my energy into my son and my friends kids today just to keep the pain away  gardening tomorrow and a good old drink tomorrow night 

Kerry x


----------



## egf (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi Kerry

I'm sorry to hear your news   

This is a great site to post you feelings it has helped me sooo much, so keep posting.

Love Liz
xx


----------

